# Isolationsprüfgerät bis 5kV - eure Tips "vor dem Kauf"



## rs-plc-aa (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wir möchten uns ein Isolationsprüfgerät anschaffen um Motorwicklungen zu prüfen.

Das Gerät sollte vom Einstellbereich rel. flexibel sein (also nicht 1000,2500,5000)

Ansonsten das übliche halt: Gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis!

Derzeitiger Favorit: METRISO 5000A (ist natürlich nicht gerade günstig)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juli 2008)

Hi,
soll das Gerät denn stationär sein oder auch mobil für Serviceeinsätze?

Bei stationären Geräten bekommt man durchaus ab und zu bei Ebay oder bei Werkstattauflösungen Prüfgeräte für eine schmale Mark. Die alten Geräte sind aber meistens etwas größer, lassen sich aber zur Fehlersuche dann noch auf eine höhere Ausgangsenergie umstellen (Brennfunktion :-D )

Für einfachere Prüfungen hatten wir sonst ein kleineres Handgerät von Metrawatt, welches ich aber auf der Webseite gar nicht mehr finde. Dies hatte aber auch nur 1 kV. Für eine erste Prüfung und Fehlersuche vor Ort zumindest ausreichend.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 Juli 2008)

Na ja - halbwegs "transportabel" sollte es schon sein, muss aber nicht in die Hosentasche passen.

Wir haben als günstigere Alternative noch was anderes gefunden was - ausser daß oben raus die Prüfspannung wieder etwas grob zu verstellen geht- ein sonst ganz brauchbaren Eindruck macht.

hier mal das Teil:
http://www.peaktech.de/sessions/LbQ...&back=27~31~31~1&name=PeakTech® 2680; CAT III

Die "kleinen" bis 1kV gibt´s wie Sand am Meer - leider...

Und so richtige Vollprofi²-Geräte fangen dann bei so 1700,-€ erst an - soo oft brauchen wir das dann auch nicht in dieser Leistungsklasse.

Und hier noch der Link zum Metriso 5000A:
http://www.gossen-metrawatt.de/deutsch/produkte/metriso5000a.htm

Das Peaktech kostet mal so ca. die Hälfte.

Sonst noch wer ein Gerät zu empfehlen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juli 2008)

Überschrift falsch gelesen. Die vom mir erwähnten "Groß-"geräte sind meistens nur für eine Prüfung nach DIN VDE 530 und haben oftmals gar keine direkte Widerstandsanzeige.
Was soll denn genau geprüft werden?

Die Metrawatt-Geräte sind allerdings wirklich robust und für den täglichen Einsatz gebaut. Wenn das Gerät aber nur ab und zu genutzt wird würde ich mir auch überlegen ob es nicht ein Günstigeres tut.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 Juli 2008)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ...Was soll denn genau geprüft werden?
> ...


 
Hab ich doch schon geschrieben: (Elektro-)Motorwicklungen.

Da nun niemand sonst einen Tip abgeben kann werde ich noch das Wochenende abwarten und anfang nächste woche wohl das PeakTech Gerät bestellen - außer ich bekomme bis dahin ein gebrauchtes irgendwo her...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (16 Juli 2008)

Also als kurzes Feedback:

Wir haben nun das PeakTech gekauft und bereuen es nicht!

Das Teil ist solide, zeigt das Ergebnis noch ein paar Min. auf dem Display an (falls man vergessen hat sich was zum schreiben hinzulegen kann man das noch bequem nachholen) und ist kinderleicht zu bedienen.

Fazit: Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (20 Juli 2008)

Warum ist es eigentlich wichtig das man die Spannung fein regeln kann?

Hat das irgendeinen nachvollziehbaren Hintergrund


----------

